# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  how many mg's is 1 ml??

## freak_of_nature_86

????

----------


## KDRLINUS

> ????


depends... look at your gear should tell you... example 

TEST ENAN 250mg/ml is most likely

----------


## Smak

mg = ml

Say if you're vial says 300mg/ML than 1 ML = 300mg 

Another example is if 250mg/ML than 1ML = 250mg

And one last example is if 100mg/ML than 1ML = 100mg

Got it? Good. Now go grow...  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Timm1704

> mg = ml
> 
> Say if you're vial says 300mg/ML than 1 ML = 300mg 
> 
> Got it?


the dude mite get the wrong end of the stick there bro. your right as far as reading the vial lol, but what if sum clown gets the idea then that 1ml of sust 250 is only 100mg, decides to what 5ml of the stuff in him thinking he is gonna get 500mg strength, lol well, hed go big, thats for sure hehehe

----------


## Timm1704

actually, ignore me, im tired

----------


## Jnrmrplymouth

Depends on what your using..............tren is usually 75mgs per ml, test is 200-250mg per ml, deca and eq is usually 200mgs per ml. It should say on the product. The ml bit is just the amount of liquid........the mgs part is totally different.

----------


## SPIKE

> mg = ml
> 
> Say if you're vial says 300mg/ML than 1 ML = 300mg 
> 
> Got it?



Got it, thanks Smak  :Asskiss:

----------


## ODC0717

> 


 :What?:  .... :Hmmmm:  .... :Wink/Grin:  ....

----------


## Warrior

How many calories in a piece of food?

----------


## dirtyi730

> mg = ml
> 
> Say if you're vial says 300mg/ML than 1 ML = 300mg 
> 
> Got it?


i just can't get it! i'm so stupid! :Tear:   :Shrug:   :Bbcrying:

----------


## dirtyi730

some people say cucumbers taste better pickled...

----------


## SPIKE

> .... .... ....




Smak's my boy. I mean come on now, who whores it up better then him????  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Smak

> Smak's my boy. I mean come on now, who whores it up better then him????


 :AaGreen22:  

Ditto man. If you need some fukin questions answered with quailty than consult CT hova. He's AR's Fitness professional at its finest.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Timm1704

> How many calories in a piece of food?


classic  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## spywizard

dang bro.. 

1 ml = 1 cc...

the number***/ml means that much chemical is in 1 cc

and it will say 10ml or 20ml or 60ml per bottle at the very bottom.. 

hope that helps

----------


## Jnrmrplymouth

> How many calories in a piece of food?


Or how many sperm in 1ml of seamen.

----------


## SPIKE

> Or how many sperm in 1ml of seamen.



Now that's something to think about. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Jnrmrplymouth

> Now that's something to think about. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Lololololol

----------


## Timm1704

> Or how many sperm in 1ml of seamen.


seven?

----------


## Jnrmrplymouth

> seven?


Lol yes....seven...................................... ...........................million :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Tren Bull

hey freak of nature, post all the writing thats on an amp of your gear and we can tell you what the dose is

----------

